# Frage zur Sichtbarkeit von Flächen



## Gast (22. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine geometrische Struktur erzeugt.

Etwa so :

class HalbKugel  extends IndexedQuadArray
{
..
}

shape = new Shape3D(new Halbugel(),new Appearance);
root.addChild(shape);


Dabei ist nur die Außenfläche sichtbar. Ich will aber auch die Innenfläche sehe können.

Wie mache ich das ?


----------



## Illuvatar (22. Feb 2005)

Du musst die Appearance verändern. Bei den PolygonAttributes von dieser musst du den cullFace-Parameter auf CULL_NONE setzen. Links dazu:

http://www.seas.ucla.edu/java3d/jav...tml#setAppearance(javax.media.j3d.Appearance)
http://www.seas.ucla.edu/java3d/jav...Attributes(javax.media.j3d.PolygonAttributes)
http://www.seas.ucla.edu/java3d/javax/media/j3d/PolygonAttributes.html
http://www.seas.ucla.edu/java3d/javax/media/j3d/PolygonAttributes.html#setCullFace(int)


----------



## Gast (22. Feb 2005)

Danke.


----------

